# Sonic LTZ rims



## silvercruze14 (May 24, 2015)

I picked up a set of used Sonic LTZ 17 inch rims to replace the 16 inch steelies that came standard on my Cruze 1LT. 

Before I bought these, I couldn't find a single picture of a Cruze anywhere on the Internet with these rims. I'm posting this picture as a reference for anybody else who is considering getting a set of these. I'm really happy with how they look on the car. I wrapped them in a set of 215/55R17 General Tire GMAX AS-03 tires, which improved the handling considerably over the factory 16 inch Firestone tires.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Looks clean


----------

